# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Fotos quedada Barna 27ene08

## vulcano

Ahi van algunas fotos de la quedada.

Ha sido un placer volver a estar con vosotros otra vez.
Espero que los que se han puesto malitos y no han podido venir, se recuperen pronto.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## vulcano

otras pocas mas

----------


## vulcano

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## vulcano

:shock:  8)  8)  :evil:  :twisted:

----------


## vulcano

:Lol:   :Lol:   :twisted:

Pues ya no tengo mas.
Ya pondreis las del grupo, que yo no tengo ninguna.

 :Oops:

----------


## Josep M.

Muy buenas fotos! Gracias Vulcano.

Vi-deos!, vi-deos!, vi-deos!!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## juanichi

Hola
Pongo una de todos los que asistimos a la quedada

----------


## juanichi

Bueno faltaban algunas fotos estas son las ultimas que tengo

----------


## juanichi

Que faltan estas dos

----------


## mralonso

dios ¡ ¡ las camaras em adoran  :Smile1:  me lo pase genial... y me di quenta que no me queda vien lo que llebo...

----------


## MAURI

no se si lo habre hecho bien, pero probar si este enlace funciona para ver uno de los videos.
http://rapidshare.com/files/87383990...n_003.rar.html

----------


## fedech88

Me lo estoy bajando, si creo que lo pusistes bien   :Smile1:  
Se ve que la pasaron muy bien.
Me encantaria asistir a una de esas  :-(  jeje

----------


## fedech88

Lo acabo de ver, es el juego de las cuerdas hecho por...va! no se quien es  :roll: , pero esta muy bien hecho. 
Me gustaria que pongan otros videos  8)

----------


## MAURI

estoy en ello, pero el programa de bajada de videos ,este... vo muy lento.
piensa q es gratuito y se colapsa un monton.
supongo que en 1 hora, caerá el segundo

----------


## fedech88

Si es verdad pero funciona bastante bien a pesar de todo, yo tengo una cuenta y no es para nada malo.
En cuanto a los videos, pon los links cuando esten   :Wink:

----------


## MAURI

http://rapidshare.com/files/87410145/video_6.MSWMM.html

Josep M. Este es uno de los tuyos

----------


## MAURI

<vulcano!!! ahí tienes tu primer video
que lo disfrutes compañero!!

----------


## MAURI

jajajaja
me olvide de pegar el archivo
http://rapidshare.com/files/87412823/vulcano_5.wmv.html

----------


## MAURI

el de Josep M. lo vulgo a colgar pero en forma de video.
Ha sido un error

http://rapidshare.com/files/87415141..._M._1.wmv.html

----------


## MAURI

Lo prometido es deuda.
Josep M.....ahi tienes el segundo
que lo disfrutes

http://rapidshare.com/files/87417216..._M._2.wmv.html

----------


## mralonso

quando puedas pon carta coete plis  :Smile1:

----------


## angelilliks

¡Arrea! Me hubiera encantado, pero este fin de semana tuve algunos problemas, en fin.
Pero a la próxima quedada que se organice yo me apunto de cabeza  :Smile1:  
Un saludo.

----------


## fedech88

¿mralonso vos sos el que haces el juego con la cuerda?

----------


## mralonso

si, el de la querda, la carta coete, de pañuelo a bragas, aparicion baraja de cartas con juego...i no de qualos mas me grabaron xd

----------


## MagNity

si es que cuando ve a unas mozuelas se les echa encima y no puede evitar hacer algunos juegos,... xD
por cierto, grandiosa la quedada, por ser mi primera me lo pase en grande, aunque ya conocia a algunos.
ha que repetirlo

----------


## vulcano

> jajajaja
> me olvide de pegar el archivo
> http://rapidshare.com/files/87412823/vulcano_5.wmv.html


Gracias Mauri. Estoy bajandolo. Espero que hayas editado la parte final que fué un desastre...jejeje.
Para la proxima, prometo trabajarme un poco la rutina, y hacerlo bien.

La verdad es que no tenia pensado hacerlo porque lo tenia olvidado.

Pero no valen excusas. Para la proxima...pues eso.
 :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## MAURI

Alonso..... aqui tienes tu cohete

http://rapidshare.com/files/87638973...ohete.wmv.html

----------


## MagMinu

MUy Buena quedada.
Lastima que me tube que ir pronto jejeje

A la proxima prometo que arealgo jajaaja, que me quede mirando pero no hice nada.

Todos fantasticos.

Saludos!!

----------


## MAURI

Vulcano!!! querido Vulcano...
jejeje los videos estan tal como ocurrieron!!
Como la vida misma!!
La verdad es que pense que estabais impacientes por verlos y ni se me ocurrió editarlos. Pero tranquilo que estuviste genial. Ahora ya eres un famoso mas en éste mundillo.
Mira yo...pendiente de grbarlo todo y al final a mi nadie me grabó.
Creo que Jordi pillo algo en la calle cuando le hice un jueguecito de las gomas elasticas a un crio que estaba con la boca abierta mirando. o quizas alguna foto mia....Si alguien ve alguna foto en su camara que brilla mucho....es mi calva.
ponerla también. Me haria ilusion verme

----------


## mralonso

no puedo ver el mio...

----------


## vulcano

> Vulcano!!! querido Vulcano...
> jejeje los videos estan tal como ocurrieron!!
> Como la vida misma!!
> La verdad es que pense que estabais impacientes por verlos y ni se me ocurrió editarlos. Pero tranquilo que estuviste genial. Ahora ya eres un famoso mas en éste mundillo.
> Mira yo...pendiente de grbarlo todo y al final a mi nadie me grabó.
> Creo que Jordi pillo algo en la calle cuando le hice un jueguecito de las gomas elasticas a un crio que estaba con la boca abierta mirando. o quizas alguna foto mia....Si alguien ve alguna foto en su camara que brilla mucho....es mi calva.
> ponerla también. Me haria ilusion verme



Tienes razon.
los videos ya los editaremos cada uno. Despues de todo, asi es ms natural y es donde mejor veremos los defectos, (hablo de los propios) para corregir todo lo posible sobre el y esmerarse un poco mas cada dia.

Tambien es cierto y me di cuenta mirando las fotos de que solo tengo una tuya que no he puesto, por que no se ve el juego que estabas haciendo. Cuando me di cuenta fui corriendo a hacer fotos y cuando iba a disparar alguien se puso delante y tuve que modificar el angulo, por lo que no me dio tiempo a sacar algo mejor.
De todas formas, la voy a colgar, porque es de la quedada y ademas tuya y tiene que estar ahi.

Tu tambien estuviste muy bien.
Saludos.

----------


## vulcano

Felicidades Alonso por tu carta cohete y el genial efecto con la cuerda, sin olvidar el del zapato, jajajaja, aun me parto de risa.
Felicidades tambaien J.M. me gusto mucho el juego de la carta con el clip. Y en general, felicidades a todos por haber echo esa quedada inolvidable. 
 :shock:  8)   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Tranquilo Mauri que yo si te tengo grabado, lo malo es que no tengo tiempo para editarlo y subirlo, en cuanto pueda lo preparo y lo subo.
Que tengo bastante material.....

----------


## mralonso

merci vulcano, me alegro que os gustaran.. la pena es no poder acer los 3 que me faltaban,,,

----------


## MagNity

mejor, así nos tienes mas sorpresas para la proxima vez, es bueno racionarse. xD. y además nos dejas con expectativas...

----------


## MAURI

venga Alonso!! hoy me pillas de buenas y te voy a colgar alguna mas que ronda por ahi!!

----------


## MAURI

gracias, SIGLATTI

----------


## MAURI

http://rapidshare.com/files/87932454/alonso_9.wmv.html

----------


## juanichi

un saludo
Gracias Vulcano por las fotos, por lo menos salgo en alguna haciendo un truco al crack de alonso jejeje y a ti Mauri gracias por los vídeos muy guapos 
Y agradecer a todos los asistentes por el rato tan agradable que pase en compañía vuestra

----------


## mralonso

nity, a que te referias con dejarnos con mas expectativas ? No entiedo la palabra xd

----------


## MagNity

a lo del zapato del jueves, evidentemente que no,...xD
jajaja

----------


## MagoMero

Cabronazos... que envidia me dais!!!!

Veo que os lo pasasteis de P.M.... (y Alons hizo de las suyas...con las cuerdas y las chavalitas.. jijiji)

De todos modos.. yo también lo estoy pasando en grande, ya que puedo disfrutar de magia en directo en el Magic Castle de Hollywood!!!

Lo que pasa es que allí no se pueden hacer fotos.. y lo tienen muy muy controlado  :-(  :-(  :-( 

Saludos desde LA

Magomero

----------


## mralonso

mero.. traime una camista i te la pago¡ ¡ ¡  o un boli, ai no, un boli no que te pararian en duanas x arma peligrosa xd
i de las mias las que monte en la disco ajajajaj ya pasare las fotos i los videos ajjaj

----------

